# Absturz nach Einbau zweiter Grafikkarte



## Joerg66 (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe hier RedHat El5 auf einer DELL Precision 390 mit ATI Fire GL V7200 laufen.
An der ATI hängen zwei Monitore und es ist der neuste ATI-Treiber installiert, es läuft so einigermassen mit dem Xinerama. 
Jetzt habe ich noch eine Matrox Mistyque für einen dritten Monitor eingebaut. unter Windows läuft alles wie gewollt- ich weiss, ist blöd das wieder zu schreiben.
Linux bootet auch, aber sobalt ich X starte bleibt die Kiste hängen. Die logfiles haben keine Einträge und ich weiss nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Wenn die Karte nirgends in der X-Config eingetragen wurde, müsste er sie doch eigentlich ignorieren oder ?
Ich will sie unter Linux gar nicht nutzen, will nur weiter arbeiten wie bisher.
Hat jemand einen Tip oder braucht's noch Info's ?

Gruss Joerg


----------



## WiZdooM (5. Dezember 2008)

Spontan würde ich auf den Treiber der Matrox tippen... bei genauerem Überlegen vermute ich aber das X nicht in der Lage sein könnte auf 3 Monitore über 2 Grafikadapter zu rendern und/oder einen der Grafiktreiber falsch anspricht.

Ich hab aber bis eben noch nie von jemanden gehört der zwei verschiedenartige Grafikkarten in einem System parallel betrieben hat.

Eine Problemlösung hab ich Dir leider keine anzubieten.

Gruß
WiZdooM


----------



## Joerg66 (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

so selten ist das gar nicht mit den zwei Grafikkarten, lt. Internet (Google) geht das problemlos.
Nur, ich will die Matrox unter Linux gar nicht nutzen, er soll sie ignorieren. Die zwei Monitore an der ATI reichen mir.


----------

